# metal tins for lotion bars?



## honor435 (May 6, 2009)

anyone use these? wheres a good place to buy that dont require you buy 100.?


----------



## Deda (May 6, 2009)

Me, I have a bunch I'm not using.

Let me get a count on how many I have.  

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Pr ... n+with+Lid

These are the ones I have.  Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## KSL (May 6, 2009)

www.canwax.com has them in smaller quantities.
I just ordered some 1oz ones and will be picking them up this weekend!

Hmm.. 2oz...


----------



## carebear (May 9, 2009)

honor if you are in the US I may have some I can share.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

I use them too , got 100 from Canwax for a decent price.


Kitn


----------



## KSL (May 11, 2009)

Picked mine up Saturday morning.
Thier website said they're closed weekends now for the summer so I had to get that order in.

I wanted to pick up a bag sealer but they were out of stock.


----------



## TurbidBlue (May 15, 2009)

Not sure how many you're looking for....but for really small quantities...check your local Dollar Tree. I found 3 paks of tims with a clear lid in the wedding favors section.  

~Becky


----------



## carebear (May 15, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> honor if you are in the US I may have some I can share.


forgot to mention I order mine from SKS.


----------

